# Screen Door Plexi Glass



## gotgod (Jan 28, 2004)

Just curious if anyone else has found a way to put plexi glass in the screen door so it may be used with the door open in the winter. I have seen several like this but am not sure if they were purchased or just simply added to old door. I have looked it over pretty good and seems it should be a simple mod. Let me know if anyone knows how it is being done. Mike


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

The screen doors aren't very strong. I would be concerned that the extra weight of the plexiglass might do damage. As an alternative, you might want to check wally world or your local hardware store for heat-shrink storm window plastic. The stuff is about twice as thick as saran wrap, but still very strong. You mount it on the door (or window) with double stick tape, then hit it with a hair dryer. It shrinks up tight and wringle free. This way you keep the wind out, haven't had to drill any holes for screws, and it's so light that the door won't even know it's there. Just a thought. Thanks, vw


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ask and you shall receive:

Storm Door Mod

This fella named Bill has some other nice mods on his homepage. You can hit the link at the bottom of his screen door page.

I would like to try this mod...maybe soon.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hmmmm, I think I see another one to add the rapidly growing list. It's going to be a busy winter......

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Tim...
At least you'll be warmer! Maybe if the doors aren't strong enough, they can be beefed up with the diagonal support rod mod.

Rod mod...I like that.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Especially when compared to where you are.









Tim


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I think if I were going to attempt this mod, I'd use the 1/8" plexiglass instead o fthe 1/4" and simply apply velcro strips all away around the edges. I'd put the soft fabric part on the door itself and the gripper part on the plexiglas. That would more than support the weight and make for easy removal and installation.


----------



## Jevi (May 28, 2004)

I made mine a couple of months ago. I used 1/8 inch plexiglass and no fasteners. I cut the plexiglass to fit snug within the frame of the screen door (on the inside). There is a very small lip on the frame which I was able to use to hold the plexiglass in place. By squeezing the plexiglass into a slight bow shape, it would easily slide into the door frame and would hold itself in place. The small middle piece, however, is somewhat loose. I may have to add something to hold it in place later.

We have had no trouble using these on our recent 6 week trip. Sometimes we used only the bottom section to keep the cool air from reaching our feet.

To store the plexiglass when not in use, I made a couple of wooden "L" brackets, and glued them to the underside of the master bed lift up section. The L brackets were placed at the same width as the plexiglass sections, allowing them to be slid in and out with ease. Prevents them from being scratched when not in use.

Jevi


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Jevi...
Great thinking!

I was just noticing during my recent camping trip...
We had some very cool weather and strong winds. The forward door on my 25RSS was closed, and I could hear and feel the wind blowing into the trailer right around the door latch/lock area. The screen door mod may be another way of insulating the trailer a little better. Food for thought.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jevi

Great idea!









Any pics. I am interested in this mod myself.

Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Jevi,
How do you remove the plex to go back to screen only? Seems you'd stretch the screen if you simply pushed from the screen side.

Brian


----------



## Jevi (May 28, 2004)

Brian, The plexiglass is not so tight that I can't get a fingernail in to pry it out. As well, being only 1/8 inch thick, it flexes relatively easily and a slight push on the screen is all that is required.

Thor, I could post some pictures, but about all they would show would be a shiny screen door. LOL

As for strong winds, the solution I used is not air tight. I was interested in slowing down the cool air, and not expecting to block it out completely. To do so would require seals and a tighter more secure fit.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jevi

Sorry I, I was interested in the corners. How well do the fit and how did you find the screen door...is actually true?

Thor


----------

